# Need to improme my Arabic



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

whats the best way of finding a female private arabic teacher... (well two, actually, one for myself, should speak spanish, be available in the mornings and live in Maadi, and one for qthe kids, french speaker, must help with homework and teach colloquial arabic and be available early afternoon)....

....And yes, I have been asking around friends and at school, I even asked to the school arabic teacher, but so far no luck, and I have been searching for weeks now... How comes arabic teacher are in such sort supply?


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

i meant to write improve, Not improme.... seems like I also need to improve either my english or my typing skills


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> whats the best way of finding a female private arabic teacher... (well two, actually, one for myself, should speak spanish, be available in the mornings and live in Maadi, and one for qthe kids, french speaker, must help with homework and teach colloquial arabic and be available early afternoon)....
> 
> ....And yes, I have been asking around friends and at school, I even asked to the school arabic teacher, but so far no luck, and I have been searching for weeks now... How comes arabic teacher are in such sort supply?


You could try placing an ad at the Instituto Cervantes, most students will be Egyptian and maybe interested in language exchange.

With kids tutoring is a different matter, but again worth trying advertising at the French Institute. 

did you try CSA?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just put your photo up on here and you will be overwhelmed with offers..

I can put the advert up at the Instituto Cervantes if they have a board.. just send me what you would like written in the advert.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Just put your photo up on here and you will be overwhelmed with offers..
> .


Lol, I am being gender-discriminatory and will only consider female canditates. I have no intention whatsoever of taking arabic lessons from a local man.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I know it's no help to you (sorry!!!) but I had a brilliant Arabic teacher who would come to my house twice a week.
She was one of the few things I missed when I left Egypt!
I found her in a local free publication. As I was in Hurghada, and I don't know Cairo too well, are there any local papers there, or is everything online now??


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

found anything yet? i am looking for a female tutor as well, but not until fall. it's about time i try to learn this stuff.


----------

